# Holding leaching field pipe while installing rock over it



## farmboy55 (Aug 24, 2017)

Here in my area we are required to use 4x10 ADS black perforated pipe in our rock trench for septic systems. 6" under it & 2" on top total of 12" rock
I've seen the box built that you drag thru the trench and it lays the pipe and rock
Would like to see everyone's tricks/devices


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

For the record, 6 +2 is 8. Other than being a troll I got nothing.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I use little sections of 6" pvc pipe. Cheap, easy to roll and if the operator accidentally buries one its no big deal.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Why not have somebody hold it while you're putting on your cover aggregate?


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

sparehair said:


> For the record, 6 +2 is 8 + 4(pipe & rock beside it) = 12. Other than being a troll I got nothing.


I assume you knew that.:whistling

Troll on.:laughing:


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Op said 12" rock not 12" total. I dont care what he meant I only care about arguing abiut nothing until all relevant information is lost and the op gives up on the forum in utter frustration and despair as his fundamental understanding of basic arithmetic is cremated in an altar of unabashed egotism.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

If it weren't for X-mas coming and the* 2017 Drive: Marine Toys For Tots*, plus I tweeked my shoulder this morning (moving my own rock) and can't do anymore work today. So, I'll play.

How are you gonna get the 2" of rock to stay on top of the pipe without 4" rock next to pipe?:blink::whistling

2 Pipes?

1 for leach field
1 for Mary Jane:laughing:


----------



## farmboy55 (Aug 24, 2017)

Tuff bunch here for sure 😳😳


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Around here they use stone slingers.
http://stoneslinger.com/


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

farmboy55 said:


> Tuff bunch here for sure 😳😳


Just like the job site.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Lay down your 6" of stone using excavator and laborer to rake off and maintain grade with a laser level. Install pipe and use excavator to place additional stone ontop of pipe.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

We have made up some steel rod stakes with adjustable support brackets to suspend the pipe in place prior to installing stone. Get the pipe all shot in nice at proper grade, then trickle the stone in place gently. Pull the stakes and brackets after stone is in place enough to support the pipe and re-use them on next job, then fully cover the pipe with stone.

Have also done same thing making up wood stakes with brackets in the field and just abandon them in place in the trench with pipe.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

rino1494 said:


> Lay down your 6" of stone using excavator and laborer to rake off and maintain grade with a laser level. Install pipe and use excavator to place additional stone ontop of pipe.


THIS! Don't over complicate it. Get the bottom stone on grade, lay the pipe, put half a bucket on each stick to keep it in place and then backfill the rest. No reason to waste time or money on gadgets to keep it in place.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've installed a lot of septic systems all by myself. I get the base stone on grade, set the pipe in place, (I prefer to use pvc pipe, it lays strait better).

When I cover the pipe I will approach the trench with the loader at a slight angle, enough that when the stone is dumped it will cover both sides and the top of the pipe, the pipe stays centered in the trench no problem.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I should add, I am using rigid pvc, not sure why you would use ads. If I was using flexible pipe, I would definitely put the 6" of rock down first.


----------

